# Zip.ca or Netflix?



## l84toff (Jul 27, 2008)

Anyone using either? And which one do you like more if you've tried both?

From what I've read Netfllix offers a poor selection, not a lot of the new releases and has a more extensive library of the older DVD's...


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Got a friend out in the country who loves Netflix. Keeps bugging us to sign up. Says the stuff is very current and rates are very reasonable. He and his wife both love the service - they go through entire seasons of great TV - The Shield, Arrested Development, the Sopranos, The Wire, etc.


----------



## danalicious (Nov 16, 2008)

We are Zip people. We have been using them for 4 years and have only positive experiences. If they ship you a dvd that doesn't work, you notify them and they send out the first available replacement from any of their warehouses. We had an account in Toronto, Calgary and now in Vancouver. We found that the new releases sometimes have a long wait, but we use zip mostly for tv series.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

iTunes movie rentals with a US account. WAY better than Netflix.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

I use Zip; great service. I own a Blu-Ray player so iTunes hasn't sparked my interest...


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

chas_m said:


> iTunes movie rentals with a US account. WAY better than Netflix.


Too many caveats for that to be WAY better. :lmao:


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

MannyP Design said:


> Too many caveats for that to be WAY better. :lmao:


Instantly-starting HD downloads are, in my view, superior to buying a BR player and waiting for the mailman.

Self-expiring downloads are, in my view, superior to trying to locate and mail stuff back.

Renting individual titles is, in my view, superior to paying a subscription fee (unless you're in an "all you can eat" situation).

No physical media is, in my view, superior to being responsible for someone else's physical media.

Etc.

Netflix doesn't suck or anything, and I have no experience with Zip so I can't comment on that, but given the same movie on both services, the iTunes rental experience beats out Netflix-by-mail. In my view.


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

Netflix for Canadians? I thought it was US only. How does it work?

I've have Zip for about 9 months. I'm about to cancel. I think it really depends what you want from movie rentals. I used the service specifically to watch films not available from my local sources, mainly documentaries and Criterions.

Worked out fine for several months when I had a long list of titles I wanted to see, but as the months passed, many titles continued to be elusive. I've had titles in my top 10 since I joined that have not been sent. At one point, I discovered they were sending 'newly added' titles in an unbalanced proportion, even when I put those additions at the bottom of my list.

I got wise last month- stopped adding titles to my list ( they want you to have a 20 title list at all times), now I am finally getting the titles I've been waiting months to see.

I also fee like our relationship has changed since one disc went missing ( or 'stolen' as they insist in their language and tactic) in the mail. Very humorous what they ... don't say, in so many words.


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

fellfromtree said:


> I also fee like our relationship has changed since one disc went missing ( or 'stolen' as they insist in their language and tactic) in the mail. Very humorous what they ... don't say, in so many words.


I experienced three "stolen" disks, all in a short time span, and was promptly told I would have to pay for any further missing disks. There is no doubt in my mind the thief was a postal worker. Someone got wise to the package contents and decided to start their own "free" collection of DVDs. Too bad, really... I enjoyed the service. But I will NOT take responsibility for another's criminal activities.


----------



## l84toff (Jul 27, 2008)

Never thought of the theft angle, that's really too bad you guys got ripped off like that.

I really like the ATV idea and will no doubt end up with one at some point. Cost wise, I think these online mail your DVD to your door services are the best way to go, or at least I thought that. But accounting for potential theft and the cost to replace the stolen DVD's might not work out as cheap after all.

That's really good to know. 

ATV


> Too many caveats for that to be WAY better


...not that I want to start another ATV battle, but what don't you like about it?


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

chas_m said:


> Instantly-starting HD downloads are, in my view, superior to buying a BR player and waiting for the mailman…


Or waiting for the Blu-Ray player itself, truth be told. When playing a regular DVD, the BR player is fine, but they take forever to load up a Blu-Ray DVD to play, I'm finding. I know they are working with much bigger amounts of data, but good lord. My aging eyes don't honestly see enough of a difference where I would sat that resolution trumps speedy access. iTunes and AppleTV wins for me at this point.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Right... but not many people have a setup conducive to a pleasant watching experience. So your experience is relatively unique compared to the rest of the general public.

I don't know about you, but watching movies on a Mac isn't exactly group friendly. So then you must either get Apple TV, or find another set up.

Apple downloads do not hold a candle to Blu-Ray Hi-def and sound. That's a fact. 

Don't kid yourself. Mailing stuff isn't rocket science. Let me know how things go when your net connection is slow. Also, Apple's store doesn't have nearly the selection, either. A la carte? Depends. Selections come and go without warning.

That said... can always use my Hi-Def digital PVR and order a movie over cable. Costs the same, lasts as long (or longer) and is better quality than Apple rentals. Oh, and I don't have to wait for it to load at all--so I can skip to the middle instantly, or the end for that matter, if I want to.


chas_m said:


> Instantly-starting HD downloads are, in my view, superior to buying a BR player and waiting for the mailman.
> 
> Self-expiring downloads are, in my view, superior to trying to locate and mail stuff back.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

I should add the thefts I experienced all occurred during the send back stage of the rental. I offered to use a different mail box in an effort to narrow the possibilities of suspect(s), but was blatantly met with a generic response from Zip. They continue to e-mail marketing data to me and repeatedly ask me to re-instate my account... so long as I accept full responsibility for any and all lost/stolen disks rented from this point forward. YEAH, RIGHT!!!

A shame, really... because I was very happy with the service.


----------



## Kitcar (Feb 11, 2009)

You can also try Spun - Spun.com: Buy, Sell, and Trade New and Used CDs, DVDs and Games - its a DVD Trading service...


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

I posted a follow-up to my earlier post, but it was lost in the server transfer, so apologies for repetition, but I didn't want people to think Zip was a rip off from my post.

I like all the notifications Zip provides- email telling you when a disc is shipped, email telling you when a disc is received. I didn't find the TOS to be anything out of the ordinary. I'm sure people 'keep' discs and report them missing, and I'm sure lots of people just can't keep track of their discs, and report them missing. I was amused by their terminology, insisting on the term 'Stolen', and suggesting I should return any discs immediately if I found them in my possession.

Most of my problem with Zip is the turn around time. When I return a disc, they usually receive it the next day. When they ship a disc, it can take anywhere up to 5-7 days to get to me. With weekends (no mail), the shipping time can really add up. I don't know what 'shipped' means to Zip (was it mailed, was the order sent to the warehouse, was the order picked). You pretty much have to go with a full plan if you want to have a disc around consistently.

Customer service issues seem to be resolved with free selections. I've had a few damaged discs, and they immediately send out a new selection, and a replacement for the damaged title as soon as one is available.


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

" ... I don't know what 'shipped' means to Zip (was it mailed, was the order sent to the warehouse, was the order picked) ..."

It's in the Terms Of Service you agreed to. I thought you said you read it.

You agreed that items are considered shipped from Zip to You the second they leave their hands. You agreed that from that moment onward you have legal possession of that disk regardless of what actually happens to it, and you agreed to reimburse Zip the full MSRP of that same title if anything happens to it.

You also agreed that items shipped from You to Zip are also in your legal possession until the moment Zip receives them, or seven business days after they demand you return them, whichever is first, and that you will reimburse Zip the full MSRP of that same title on the eighth day after you mailed the disk, or on the eighth day after they demanded you return the disk, regardless of what actually happened to it.

My favorite parts of the TOS is where you give Zip and every member of Zip a worldwide perpetual copyright, including commercial use, without compensation, to every word you write and every file you upload to their site.

Another one I like is where you agreed to indemnify Zip of any and all liability, and to pay all Zip's legal costs, if a third party sues Zip about anything that has anything to do with your account, and that you agreed that your liability under this clause lasts forever and survives any business relationship you have with Zip.

I also liked where if any part of the TOS, Return Policy, and Privacy Policy is found to be illegal, you agreed that you are automatically in violation of said TOS, Return Policy, or Privacy Policy.

With regard to the Privacy Policy, you agreed that if a data breach should occur for any reason, including negligence or fraud by anyone, including Zip themselves, you agree that Zip is not liable for any damages or blame.

And finally I found it interesting that you agreed that you will not sue or be party to any legal action against Zip for any reason, and that even if you do sue Zip and prevail, that you will limit any and all compensation, damages, or awards, to not more than twenty nine Canadian dollars.


----------



## l84toff (Jul 27, 2008)

Well then...I don't think I'll be touching zip with a ten foot pole. Wow!


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

gordguide;790515
It's in the Terms Of Service you agreed to. I thought you said you read it.
You agreed that items are considered shipped from Zip to You the second they leave their hands
My favorite parts of the TOS is where you give Zip and every member of Zip a worldwide perpetual copyright said:


> That still doesn't tell me what they mean when they send me an email telling me they've shipped my DVD. It doesn't tell me if the disc has left the building, or left the shelf. based on the delivery time, I don't think it means Canada Post has the DVD.
> I don't post to their site, otherwise I might ask there. I don't think their website policy is much different than any other similar, including Netflix, as it pertains to this thread.


----------

